# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Verwachtingen en voornemens voor 2010

## Agnes574

Wat denk je dat het nieuwe jaar gaat brengen?
Verwacht je veranderingen,beterschap, voor- of tegenspoed?
Heb je goede voornemens gemaakt of doe je daar niet aan?

Hier kunnen we onze verhalen kwijt  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop op 
-een rustig jaar zonder al te veel pieken en dalen ...
-een oplossing voor de zenuwpijn
-een goed jaar qua gezondheid van mijn wfks, zodat ze nog een jaartje of wat gelukkig kunnen zijn hier bij mij!

Mijn voornemens;
-Stoppen met nagelbijten (jaja, heb er opnieuw van ..grrr)
-Stoppen met roken (ben hervallen helaas, maar ben zéér gemotiveerd om een nieuwe poging te wagen  :Wink: )
-Werken aan conditie en lichaam
-Méér aan mezelf denken en niet altijd alleen maar aan anderen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik hoop met je mee dat je wensen en voornemens uitkomen! 

Ik hoop;
- op een jaar met minder tegenslagen en meer positiviteit, rust en gezondheid
- dat ik mijn medisch secretaresse examen 18 januari ga halen en dat ik mijn andere examens gehaald heb zodat ik in maart 2 diploma's bezit, dan kan ik verder werken aan mijn toekomst en vooruit kijken (baan, huisje, rijbewijs)
- dat mijn vogeltje nog een jaartje langer meegaat!
- dat de mensen om wie ik geef het komende jaar een gezond, gelukkig en liefdevol jaar gaan krijgen!

Mijn goede voornemens;
- stoppen met nagelbijten en stoppen met roken, maar dat ga ik doen als mijn diploma's binnen zijn
- blijven zwemmen en daarnaast met mijn paps 1x per week fitness (dat laatste is ook zijn goede voornemen)
- meer mijn energie proberen te verdelen over de activiteiten die ik moet/wil doen

----------


## Ronald68

- 10kg er af om maar eens mee te beginnen. Dus ik zal wel weer wat aan sporten moeten doen
- nieuwe keuken?
- lekker blijven nagelbijten, want iedereen stopt al :Wink: 
- stopen met paroxetine?????
- minder werken LOL
- 42 worden :Stick Out Tongue: 

- hopen dat mijn knie het houd of dat hij het helemaal af laat weten, zodat er eens echt naar gekeken kan worden

----------


## Tess71

Mijn verwachtingen en voornemens voor 2010 zijn hopelijk beter dan 2009 want ik heb een pittig jaartje achter de rug....maar daar wordt al aan gewerkt :Smile: 

Ik wens voor iedereen op het forum dat zijn/haar verwachtingen/voornemens mogen uitkomen  :Smile: en mocht dat niet allemaal lukken.........dan gewoon verder gaan in 2011 :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Mijn wens voor 2010 , dat het stappen iets vlotter mag gaan , al wat het maar ietsje meer, ik wou tevree , en eens dit jaar geen operatie , de laatste jaren genoeg geweest , het zit soms in een klein hoekje , :Confused:  

Dat mijn familie in goede verstandhouding blijven verder doen  :Embarrassment:  en gespaard moge blijven van tegenslag ...... 

ZONIET ,dan verder doorgaan hé Tess  :Wink: ;hopen op betere dagen !!! :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

We zijn bijna aan het eind van het jaar, heeft iedereen tot dusver zijn verwachtingen/voornemens waar kunnen maken?

Ik hoopte
- op een jaar met minder tegenslagen en meer positiviteit, rust en gezondheid _-> dat is niet helemaal gelukt, heb voor het eerst blaasontsteking en van de kuur vaginale infectie gehad, daarbij ging de voorhoofdsholte en bijholteontsteking mij ook niet voorbij en mijn rugpijn is 'gezellig' aanwezig. Werk is niet gevonden, relaties gingen niet allemaal lekker, mijn lichaam werkte niet altijd mee. Wel positief is dat ik veel lieve mensen heb leren kennen en dat ik een vervolgopleiding heb gevonden_ 
- dat ik mijn medisch secretaresse examen 18 januari ga halen en dat ik mijn andere examens gehaald heb zodat ik in maart 2 diploma's bezit, dan kan ik verder werken aan mijn toekomst en vooruit kijken (baan, huisje, rijbewijs) _-> Dat diploma heb ik met hele goede cijfers gehaald,, werk etc is helaas niet gelukt_ 
- dat mijn vogeltje nog een jaartje langer meegaat! _-> Tot dusver leeft onze lieve Heavy nog steeds_ 
- dat de mensen om wie ik geef het komende jaar een gezond, gelukkig en liefdevol jaar gaan krijgen! _-> Dat is eens wens die ik altijd zal hebben, maar wat niet altijd zal lukken. De meeste mensen om wie ik geef hebben een zeer gemengd jaar achter de rug..._

Mijn goede voornemens;
- stoppen met nagelbijten en stoppen met roken, maar dat ga ik doen als mijn diploma's binnen zijn _-> stoppen met nagelbijten lukte wel, stoppen met roken niet_
- blijven zwemmen en daarnaast met mijn paps 1x per week fitness (dat laatste is ook zijn goede voornemen) _-> dat is gelukt voor zover mijn lichaam dat toeliet_ 
- meer mijn energie proberen te verdelen over de activiteiten die ik moet/wil doen -> _ach ene keer lukt dat prima, andere keer niet_

----------

